# New to home audio, subwoofer question



## cady2103 (Feb 14, 2015)

hello, very new to home audio. im wanting to replace my cheap home theater setup and was interested in building me a tower or two. ok on to my question, i have two old MTX Thunder8000 T8104A i used when i was back in high school. i was wondering if these subs would even be useable for home audio? if they are useable then what type of receiver am i looking at?(price wise)? if they are not useable what are some fairly cheap good alternatives? again VERY new to home audio so ANY information yall could spare would greatly help me. thanks for your time. oh i guess i can put this info in here just incase, my future setup would be mainly for music 90% music/10% movies, the room in 15x17


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With the size of your space those subs would work well for music but probably not deep enough for movies as they would likely not go much deeper than 20 - 25hz.
Do you have an amp that can drive them?

As for a receiver what do you have as a budget? Have a look at accessories4less
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak.../receivers-amps/home-theater-receivers/1.html

And welcome aboard the HTS :wave:


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have older klipsch and carver subs. I recently acquired a newer PSA and the new subs technology has come a long way. I would not have believed it. The stereo stores do not seem to have these awesome under 1k subs to hear. I can just say HSU, Rythmik, SVS, Reaction Audio, and Outlaw make some awesome under 1k subs.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm in the same boat ... just curious, as slmilar price points, how do HSU, SVS, Klipsch, and BIC America compare in freq range and clarity? I realize this is an anecdotal, opinion inquiry, but ... interested in opinions. 


// Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Chromejob said:


> I'm in the same boat ... just curious, as slmilar price points, how do HSU, SVS, Klipsch, and BIC America compare in freq range and clarity? I realize this is an anecdotal, opinion inquiry, but ... interested in opinions.  // Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


I wouldn't put BIC or Klipsch subs in the same league as SVS or HSU. IMO, the Internet direct companies are dominating the price vs value/experience. I would invest in their product any day of the week before walking into a B&M store and purchasing one of theirs.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Chromejob said:


> I'm in the same boat ... just curious, as slmilar price points, how do HSU, SVS, Klipsch, and BIC America compare in freq range and clarity? I realize this is an anecdotal, opinion inquiry, but ... interested in opinions.  // Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


 well, they don't really. It's like comparing a wave radio to a set of towers. Probably the biggest thing is driver control(damping) vs transient response. You can make any driver(speaker) produce sound. But the difference with these companies is that they use better drivers and mostly better amps. This means control, and it translates to a linear sound. In other words. Clarity. I hope that was helpful.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like the MTX are built for small boxes (about 1 c/ft ea). You will get some nice bass re-enforcement from them for a set of book shelves but as Tony said they will be lacking for movies.

If you want to built it yourself you can get a plate amp from parts express for a few hundred. Or you can go with a sub from SVS or HSU which will decrease the possibility of poor sound quality to zero.

I own the SVS Cylinder 12" and it very nice for both music and movies imho


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

chris0228 said:


> I wouldn't put BIC or Klipsch subs in the same league as SVS or HSU. IMO, the Internet direct companies are dominating the price vs value/experience. I would invest in their product any day of the week before walking into a B&M store and purchasing one of theirs.






willis7469 said:


> well, they don't really. It's like comparing a wave radio to a set of towers. Probably the biggest thing is driver control(damping) vs transient response. You can make any driver(speaker) produce sound. But the difference with these companies is that they use better drivers and mostly better amps. This means control, and it translates to a linear sound. In other words. Clarity. I hope that was helpful.






Andre said:


> Looks like the MTX are built for small boxes (about 1 c/ft ea). You will get some nice bass re-enforcement from them for a set of book shelves but as Tony said they will be lacking for movies.
> 
> If you want to built it yourself you can get a plate amp from parts express for a few hundred. Or you can go with a sub from SVS or HSU which will decrease the possibility of poor sound quality to zero.
> 
> I own the SVS Cylinder 12" and it very nice for both music and movies imho



Thanks, all. I ordered a Hsu VTF-2 last night. 


// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are //


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Congrats! Get ready. You're going to love the addition.


----------

